# Will Young & His Story



## Guest (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted but I came across this and I think it's great it's getting some national attention!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/2015/will-young-i-had-so-much-pain-i-didnt-know-if-i-was-going-to-make-it/


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow. Awesome story. Seems like he recovered too.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Mindfulness is something I always advocate 

I always think it's good when a star is open with a story like this, it raises awareness with regards to mental illness and reduces the taboo around it, little by little


----------

